# Neighbour dumping cat poo on my doorstep



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi

I'm new on here and looking for a bit of advice. I have 3 cats who all get out and about to roam freely from time to time if they want, they are not out all day and night. I also have a litter tray in the house for them to use should they feel the need.

The past two days I have come home and there has been cat poo dumped on my doorstep. The first day it looked like someone had trod on it as it was all covered in grass. Thinking it was my son i cleared it up and thought no more about it. The second day there was poo again, it did make me wonder. Today one of my neighbours who lives at the other end of the street came to my door and asked me if there's anything I can do to stop my cats going into her garden but when she described the cat she had seen it was not a description of any of mine. I will add that there are lots of cats in the neighbourhood so why she thought it was mine I don't know.


Anyway it seems I have solved the problem of the cat poo on my doorstep. What I would like to know is this practice of dumping cat poo on my step illegal in any way? Any advice would be appreciated.

I dont want to make enemies of my neighbours but feel slightly victimised here as I am not the only one with cats in the area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

In terms of law i don't think there is anything you can do.
Perhaps try to see it from hr point of view. She may love her garden, she may have children playing in it, she may be sick of the smell of cat poo, she may be sick of getting it on her hands when planting things.... I can understand why is is annoyed as I have this same problem with neighbours cats in my garden and I have a 2 year old son. I wouldn't put it on their doorstep though haha!

Perhaps offer to clean it up from time to time or buy her some cat repellent. I'm not sure which ones are effective though so maybe people here can advise on that. I think this is a situation where you need to try and stay on good terms with her and be helpful so that she does not build up more resentment towards your cats.

Best of luck.,


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> In terms of law i don't think there is anything you can do.
> Perhaps try to see it from hr point of view. She may love her garden, she may have children playing in it, she may be sick of the smell of cat poo, she may be sick of getting it on her hands when planting things.... I can understand why is is annoyed as I have this same problem with neighbours cats in my garden and I have a 2 year old son. I wouldn't put it on their doorstep though haha!
> 
> Perhaps offer to clean it up from time to time or buy her some cat repellent. I'm not sure which ones are effective though so maybe people here can advise on that. I think this is a situation where you need to try and stay on good terms with her and be helpful so that she does not build up more resentment towards your cats.
> ...


I agree, it's always best to keep on the right side of people & this would show a bit of decency.

OP, it may not be your cats but ... it might be as you can't really keep tabs on the them all the time.

I have two cats (who are free to come & go as they please) but I don't really have neighbours at the moment. If I was in a situation where someone complained then I think I would show willing to try & help them out.

Maybe you & some of the other cat owners could have a look around & buy some of the cat deterrant products that are on sale to help keep them out of her garden.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Duncan used to get very upset at the neighbours cats pooing in our garden as he worked really hard on his plants/flowers and resented having to clean up after cats that were not his. He also hated the fact that he had to scan the area prior to letting our (then toddler) son play outside.

He started putting pepper down, and also orange peel to deter them. Then he got repellant and wood chip, which seemed to work as the cats didn't like tunneling wood chip.

The cats were pooing in flower beds under our windows, which meant in the summer the smell of cat poo filled the room (we lived in a ground floor flat at the time)

He resorted to cat safe measures, but loads don't. The decision to keep the Furbies in a secure garden was strengthed after considering how people react to dealing with cat poo, which people, quite understandly, get upset about for numerous reasons.

Our Furbies are strange as they come inside to use the litter tray and don't use the garden as a toilet. Don't know if this will change, but I did think it was odd they were coming in to pee as well. Have I created ultra clean/human gardener adapted cats?.....

Not nice to have cat poo intentionally dumped on your doorstep, but I suppose someone is making a point to you about it not being nice for them to clean up cat poo either. (even though it may not actually be your cats)

Not sure what you can do, but the above suggestion sounds like a good peace making alternative to getting cross.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I do wonder if other neighbours have been approached in the same way and indeed received the same treatment? While I agree with being co-operative under these circumstances, it would appear unfair if you were being singled out since how can they possibly know your cat was responsible for the soiling? While I sympathise with those involved I certainly don't approve of their methods though-it would be far easier and cause less conflict, to just dispose of it in the bin!

I had a similar problem once with a neighbour of a property we had let out. He was always complaining to me about their 'cat' defecating in his front garden. On investigation, I discovered it was actually a small/dog or foxes....definitely not a cat!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm intrigued as to how they 'know' it's your cats poo? Does he leave a calling card beside it? 

Tell her you'll be reporting her for harrassement unless she can provide photographic evidence that it was one of YOUR cats. I can't see any cat travelling THAT far for a poop tbh but I could be wrong. I'd expect them to poop a bit closer to home.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm intrigued as to how they 'know' it's your cats poo? Does he leave a calling card beside it?
> 
> Tell her you'll be reporting her for harrassement unless she can provide photographic evidence that it was one of YOUR cats. I can't see any cat travelling THAT far for a poop tbh but I could be wrong. I'd expect them to poop a bit closer to home.


Agree completely. Additionally I do hope ( though I have my doubts here ) that the OP isn't being seen as the line of least resistance owing to her being seen as approachable while other 'less co-operative' neighbours are let off scot free for fear of 'retaliation'! This is often the case, unfortunately. So I would politely point this out to them, in the first instance. Often it's enough to stop this type of thing dead in its tracks assuming I'm correct-at least this has been my experience.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm intrigued as to how they 'know' it's your cats poo? Does he leave a calling card beside it?
> 
> Tell her you'll be reporting her for harrassement unless she can provide photographic evidence that it was one of YOUR cats. I can't see any cat travelling THAT far for a poop tbh but I could be wrong. I'd expect them to poop a bit closer to home.


OP hasn't actually seen the neighbour dumping cat poo on her doorstep. From what I understand, OP suspects this following a conversation she had with her? It could have been another irate neighbour with less verbal skills.

I may be misreading it though.

If I have read correctly, isn't OP blaming the neighbour for this without checking facts similar to the neighbour assuming it is OP cats responsible for all the cat poo in the world...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Lumboo said:


> OP hasn't actually seen the neighbour dumping cat poo on her doorstep. From what I understand, OP suspects this following a conversation she had with her? It could have been another irate neighbour with less verbal skills.
> 
> I may be misreading it though.
> 
> If I have read correctly, isn't OP blaming the neighbour for this without checking facts similar to the neighbour assuming it is OP cats responsible for all the cat poo in the world...


Lumboo, yes of course you're absolutely right since there's only a suspicion and no actual proof, at this stage. In that case I would ask this neighbour first!  Sorry I though the OP actually_ knew_ who was responsible!

However, my advice and comments still stand once the person(s) is/are clearly identified!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm intrigued as to how they 'know' it's your cats poo? Does he leave a calling card beside it?
> 
> Tell her you'll be reporting her for harrassement unless she can provide photographic evidence that it was one of YOUR cats. I can't see any cat travelling THAT far for a poop tbh but I could be wrong. I'd expect them to poop a bit closer to home.


was going to say it could be constituted as harrasment! What a muppet


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Whole cloves, peppercorns, and orange peel will all work as natural deterrents--and they have the added benefit of smelling nice . I suppose if you want to be conciliatory, you could bring the neighbor some. 

If someone in the neighborhood is so bold as you carry poop about to drop it at your door, then I would worry about letting the cats wander at all for fear of poisoning or rock throwing. Is a cat run a possibility?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

just follow her when u see her leave the house... hood up and smash her face in.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Many people appeared to have mis-read as the OP stated this:



jaycee9 said:


> Today one of my neighbours who lives at the other end of the street came to my door and asked me if there's anything I can do to stop my cats going into her garden but *when she described the cat she had seen it was not a description of any of mine*.


While it still could be the OP's cat, the facts presented to us lead us to assume it isn't.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

porps said:


> just follow her when u see her leave the house... hood up and smash her face in.


Extreme......................... But effective!!!!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I once had a similar situation with a neighbour about a dog...

the culprit look very much like mine but she insisted the dog had cocked its leg at which point I was able to prove it wasnt mine as my dog was female!

The poo may not be from your cat and it may not have been your cat the neighbour described but you do admit you let your cats roam so presumably they do their toilet in other peoples gardens at some point...

For someone to come and knock or leave the poo at your doorstep they must also be very frustrated and all because they are having a problem with somebody elses pet... 
Maybe a meeting with all the neighbours might help get to the bottom of just what the problem is and what can be done to help solve it..The cat owner might be unaware of just how much trouble their pet is causing both for your neighbour and now for you..

Just to give an idea of how frustrations can affect people, my daughter is now trying to find a way to deter her neigbourhood cats from coming across the ajoining shed roofs and jumping onto the roof of her aviary. So far they have killed or been responsible for the deaths of at least 5 birds...
Her own 4 cats are house cats and she loves cats but is beginning to get really upset at seeing dead or dying birds..

Talk to the neigbours before the situation gets out of hand.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally OP in your shoes I would do everything within my powers to prevent this situation escalating.

It is never worth falling out with a neighbour, even less so when there is the chance an angry neighbour can feel justified in directing their ire towards any cat that enters their garden. I don't want to scaremonger but there were some nasty episodes in my local town a few yrs ago when one or more keen gardeners took fatal revenge on cats toiletting in their gardens. 

What I would do, is knock on all the neighbours doors and with a friendly disarming manner ask whether any of them have had a problem with cats using their garden as a toilet. I wouldn't even refer to the poo being dumped on your doorstep, as it is unlikely the culprit will own up, and might put ideas into other people's heads  

To neighbours who are cat owners suggest they join you in buying cat repellant for the non-cat owning neighbours who want it. 

To neighbours who are non-cat owners, say that you & other cat owners are happy to buy cat repellant for their gardens, and this is your way of maintaining harmony in the neighbourhood. 

Previous posters have suggested various effective types of cat repellant. There is also dried lion dung, which can be bought cheaply in large bags from most garden centres. It is obtained from the zoos. It has no detectable smell to the human nose, but cats hate it! So it is effective, but of course being biodegradeable will need replacing every year.


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm intrigued as to how they 'know' it's your cats poo? Does he leave a calling card beside it?
> 
> Tell her you'll be reporting her for harrassement unless she can provide photographic evidence that it was one of YOUR cats. I can't see any cat travelling THAT far for a poop tbh but I could be wrong. I'd expect them to poop a bit closer to home.


Thanks, I am in full agreement with you. I find it strange that they would go to the opposite end of the street just to poo and the fact i have a litter tray in my home that they use. I don't mind the fact that the woman came to the door although I'm not quite sure how I can stop my or any other cat from roaming and hunting as nature intended but I do object to the poo being put on my doorstep which I feel is quite cowardly.


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> OP hasn't actually seen the neighbour dumping cat poo on her doorstep. From what I understand, OP suspects this following a conversation she had with her? It could have been another irate neighbour with less verbal skills.
> 
> I may be misreading it though.
> 
> If I have read correctly, isn't OP blaming the neighbour for this without checking facts similar to the neighbour assuming it is OP cats responsible for all the cat poo in the world...


I'm not actually blaming that particular neighbour, what I meant is I now know where it is coming from i.e an irate neighbour but what can I do if they will not make themselves known instead they do something as foul as this. The neighbour that did come to my door described the cat in her garden which had no bearing on how any of my cats look or their colour so I think she is genuinely mistaken.


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> Whole cloves, peppercorns, and orange peel will all work as natural deterrents--and they have the added benefit of smelling nice . I suppose if you want to be conciliatory, you could bring the neighbor some.
> 
> If someone in the neighborhood is so bold as you carry poop about to drop it at your door, then I would worry about letting the cats wander at all for fear of poisoning or rock throwing. Is a cat run a possibility?


That's the thing, I have been researching kitty fences in the internet which confine your cats to your garden with the intention of putting one up as my young daughters kitten got killed recently.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

jaycee9 said:


> Thanks, I am in full agreement with you. I find it strange that they would go to the opposite end of the street just to poo and the fact i have a litter tray in my home that they use. I don't mind the fact that the woman came to the door although I'm not quite sure how I can stop my or any other cat from roaming and hunting as nature intended but I do object to the poo being put on my doorstep which I feel is quite cowardly.


I think it is both cowardly AND plain nasty to put poo on your doorstep and is not the actions of a rational person, many of whom would be more like the neighbour who approached you directly.

However, this is why this needs sorting out amicably before, as Dagny points out, the coward resorts to more extreme measures to 'control' cats in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

anotheruser said:


> Many people appeared to have mis-read as the OP stated this:
> 
> While it still could be the OP's cat, the facts presented to us lead us to assume it isn't.


Yes, this was clear to me. However, the actual identity of the person who is leaving the poo on the doorstep is at yet, still unproven! As things stand, it _may_ even turn out to be the same neighbour!  Though I hasten to add, I certainly hope not in view of the OP's earlier denial of ownership!


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

Can I just point out there are plenty of fields around us as well for the cats to roam as at the end of the day they are first and foremost hunters and keep the vermin at bay. Maybe they do the toilet in other peoples garden and maybe they don't. As they are outdoor cats I can't say. All I can add is that the law of the land is on the side of the cat and this works both ways. They are free to roam the country but if my cat gets hurt in someones garden (this has happened when a staffie got hold of her) or run down in the road which has also happened I have no comeback unless it is deliberate. On the other hand I do not deliberately put my cats in anyones garden to use as a toilet so don't expect poo to be deliberately put on my doorstep which is totally unacceptable. the courage to put a note through the door with their name on it would have been acceptable as a starting point.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a question suppose the neighbour came to you with evidence that it was your cat..
what would you do to stop your cat roaming?

Suppose she came to you and said she was worried about her childs health because of cat poo in her garden ..
As so many have said talk to the neighbours find out why they feel driven to take this action maybe they feel just as passionatly about their plants /children / rabbits/ birds as you do about your cats.

It may be cowardly but maybe the person doesnt feel up to confrontation or maybe they have a bad experience with confrontaion and have decided maybe this is a smelly but effective way of getting the message across that no one likes other peoples pet poo on their property..

Its a message, right wrong or indiffrent how you deal with it now decides how things go from here...


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm intrigued as to how they 'know' it's your cats poo? Does he leave a calling card beside it?
> 
> Tell her you'll be reporting her for harrassement unless she can provide photographic evidence that it was one of YOUR cats. I can't see any cat travelling THAT far for a poop tbh but I could be wrong. I'd expect them to poop a bit closer to home.


I'd be tempted to leave a note on my door asking for photographic proof with a warning that if no proof was given, the poo would be returned thro' their letter box. Just as the complainant probably doesn't know who's cat/cats are involved, equally they won't know for sure the OP isn't aware of their identity/address.

Ian


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

dorrit said:


> It may be cowardly but maybe the person doesnt feel up to confrontation or maybe they have a bad experience with confrontaion and have decided maybe this is a smelly but effective way of getting the message across that no one likes other peoples pet poo on their property..
> 
> Its a message, right wrong or indiffrent how you deal with it now decides how things go from here...


Not to sound like a smart a$$, but if I were afraid of confrontation, but genuinely just wanted a problem solved, I would put an anonymous note through the door. I wouldn't scoop up poo and toss it on my neighbor's porch, not once, but twice, I believe!!! That's extremely confrontational, albeit in a sadly passive-aggressive way. Especially when there are lots of cats roaming about and no proof that this particular person's cats are directly to blame. It's really kind of rude and nasty. If someone did that to me, I'd be immediately hostile--and not knowing who did it, I'd then be eying up all of the neighbors, wondering which one is the hateful git who pooped my steps. If I got a note, I'd probably be a bit annoyed that they think it's *my* cats when everyone's cats are out and about, but I wouldn't hate them for it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

dorrit said:


> Just a question suppose the neighbour came to you with evidence that it was your cat..
> what would you do to stop your cat roaming?
> 
> Suppose she came to you and said she was worried about her childs health because of cat poo in her garden ..
> ...





> In the UK the law considers cats to be free spirits with a *legal right to roam*, and they cannot be accused of trespass nor can their owner be held responsible if they do. Domestic cats are protected by law and it is an offence to trap, injure or kill them so she'd be liable to prosecution if she tried to harm them in any way.


Above is a quote from UK law on cats so I cannot stop my cats from roaming as I am allowing them to


> exhibit normal behaviour patterns


 (taken from the Animal Welfare Act 2006) thus ensuring their welfare and needs are met.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> . I wouldn't scoop up poo and toss it on my neighbor's porch, not once, but twice, I believe!!! That's extremely confrontational, albeit in a sadly passive-aggressive way. Especially when there are lots of cats roaming about and no proof that this particular person's cats are directly to blame. It's really kind of rude and nasty. If someone did that to me, I'd be immediately hostile--and not knowing who did it, I'd then be eying up all of the neighbors, wondering which one is the hateful git who pooped my steps. If I got a note, I'd probably be a bit annoyed that they think it's *my* cats when everyone's cats are out and about, but I wouldn't hate them for it, if you know what I mean.


Agree completely. This is what I objected to as well on a number of grounds. This unreasonable, underhand approach is bound to backfire and make peaceful resolution of the problem more difficult, if not impossible in some cases, in the long run! Not at all fair on the other neighbours as well!

However, if it were me and should someone approach me in a nice way I would be more than happy to co-operate!


----------



## amandael (Mar 16, 2011)

I think there is an aggression in putting it on the doorstep. Its a step beyong putting it in your garden. I think if she is *sure* its yours, then putting it back in your garden is not very nice but ok ish. But on the doorstep is getting towards harassment.

I am not sure what to advise.

You need to open dialogue as clearly she felt unable to speak and went for an unpleasant non-verbal communication.

She has probably picked on you because you are nice.


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well Folks 

I had my suspicions and I was right, it was the neighbour next door to the woman who came to my door who left the cat poo. Apparently she has form in the street for causing trouble and it seems she told the woman who came to the door that the cat who poo'd in her garden was my cat.

She apparently makes the balls and gets other people to fire them as she is nasty and underhand (The words of neighbours who have lived here for years and know how she operates).

So mystery solved. Now I need to work out how to deal with her.

Thanks for all the posts it's been.............interesting!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycee9 said:


> Well Folks
> 
> I had my suspicions and I was right, it was the neighbour next door to the woman who came to my door who left the cat poo. Apparently she has form in the street for causing trouble and it seems she told the woman who came to the door that the cat who poo'd in her garden was my cat.
> 
> ...


Curious.... are you planning to do anything to ensure it isn't your cats mess!!
What can you do ??

I have at least 5 cats using my garden as a bog! One is so brason it came in my lounge window on Sunday, I had 3 dogs in the house at the time :mad2:I have to clean the mess out my garden, wash around my front door from their spraying and listen to the simease howling all night. It is driving us bonkers and I love cats, not so keen on their owners at the moment though


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i see a lot of people putting 2 litre clear plastic bottles full of water on their lawns.. presumably the idea is that the cat sees its reflection and goes elsewhere


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

my neighbours seem to think my cats like pooing in their gardens when in actual fact it is the foxes pooing in their gardens not my cats


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I honestly think they are your cats, you let them out, therefore, deal with their mess. I through my neighbours cats mess back over the wall and into his garden  And, I let my dogs out as soon as I see his cats even thinking out it. They soon find somewhere else


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

This might be an extremistic cat lover point of view, but... If cats in the UK have the legal right to roam, then I think people who don't want them in their gardens should themselves take care of that and not blame the owners, ie cat proof their garden so no cats from the outside can climb in. If there are a lot of cats roaming around in a neighbourhood it is very likely that there are also strays among them, so there will always be cat poo in people's gardens, whether it's by their neighbour's cat or not.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

My views on this aside I would be very wary as that is some act going to the bother of putting crap on your doorstep, I'd worry what it could escalate to wether its your cats or not I doubt they'd care. 

As your thinking of cat proofing already I'd suggest it sooner rather than later, I know there's a thread on here regarding runs ect.. I believe it doesn't have to be an expensive setup. It's the only thing that would put my mind at ease. 


I'm not a cat owner but there's lots on here that would be willing to advise. If I was ever to consider getting a cat I'd cat proof before they arrived  

ETA I'd let as many neighbours as possible of your intentions hopefully it'll ease the tension 


welcome btw


----------



## amandael (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that although cats have wild animal status etc etc, it does not mean that the humans don't have some moral obligation to show sensitivity to neighbours.

We are very fortunate because we are rural, large gardens, large territories for few cats etc. We all get a bit of fox or badger from time to time. But I have friends in towns who literally HATE cats simply because of the poo issue. 

Its not natural to cram lots of cats into urban space so I don't think the "behaving naturally" argument is 100 % sound for this scenario. 

A friend had a problem some years ago. She lived in ground floor flat with small garden. Neighbour lived in the upper flat - no ownership / access to garden. Neighbour got cat. You can guess the rest. 

While it might have been that person's "right" to have a pet and the cats "right" to roam, there is something very selfish and inconsiderate going on.

My friend got in a real state about how to approach it. So in the end we put together some ideas so she could go to them with something other than complaints. The neighbour ended up rehoming the cat to a large garden home. I think she then got a rescue cat who only wanted to be inside and used a litter tray.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

jaycee9 said:


> Above is a quote from UK law on cats so I cannot stop my cats from roaming as I am allowing them to (taken from the Animal Welfare Act 2006) thus ensuring their welfare and needs are met.


Well, sometimes the "law is an ass".


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> I honestly think they are your cats, you let them out, therefore, deal with their mess. I through my neighbours cats mess back over the wall and into his garden  And, I let my dogs out as soon as I see his cats even thinking out it. They soon find somewhere else


If it actually was my cats mess then yes but as the cat she was claiming was mine did in no way fit the description she gave then no!


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, sometimes the "law is an ass".


Like an awful lot of people.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> This might be an extremistic cat lover point of view, but... If *cats in the UK have the legal right to roam*, then I think people who don't want them in their gardens should themselves take care of that and not blame the owners, ie cat proof their garden so no cats from the outside can climb in. If there are a lot of cats roaming around in a neighbourhood it is very likely that there are also strays among them, so there will always be cat poo in people's gardens, whether it's by their neighbour's cat or not.


They have no such thing.

http://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/documents/cat_care_leaflets/EG10-Catsandthelaw.pdf

I am not a cat owner, and my garden is cat proof, if any cat decided to visit, it would be a one way trip as my dogs do not tolerate them.................


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

amandael said:


> I think that although cats have wild animal status etc etc, it does not mean that the humans don't have some moral obligation to show sensitivity to neighbours.
> 
> We are very fortunate because we are rural, large gardens, large territories for few cats etc. We all get a bit of fox or badger from time to time. But I have friends in towns who literally HATE cats simply because of the poo issue.
> 
> ...


Firstly, sensitivity would be wasted on this neighbour as she obviously doesn't know how to display any herself.

Secondly, as for an urban area, I live on an estate on the very edge of a large town, it is surrounded by fields which I would think would be more tempting for my cats behave naturally.

Thirdly, It's every persons right to have a pet and if it is selfish and inconsiderate for them to roam than that would have to include every other animal that is free to roam the land.

The law is the law whether we agree with it or not in any aspect of life.


----------



## amandael (Mar 16, 2011)

Jaycee I was not having a go at your personally at all. 

The circumstances surrounding my friend were very obviously different from yours ..... and I was using them to show an extreme. Just as I live in the other extreme ! )


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> I honestly think they are your cats, you let them out, therefore, deal with their mess. I through my neighbours cats mess back over the wall and into his garden  And, I let my dogs out as soon as I see his cats even thinking out it. They soon find somewhere else


So I follow them about every time they go out in the very odd occasion that they might poo in a garden? If I done that then it just might be me that ends up getting charged with trespassing or worse. That's just not practical on this planet. :thumbdown:


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

[/QUOTE]My views on this aside I would be very wary as that is some act going to the bother of putting crap on your doorstep, I'd worry what it could escalate to wether its your cats or not I doubt they'd care.


> To be honest I don't think she does care. She took a dislike to me when I moved here and had a go at my daughter telling her she had better not be playing loud music. That was before I moved in. My daughter wasn't even moving into the house as she lives with her boyfriend, she was only helping me. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

jaycee9 said:


> The law is the law whether we agree with it or not in any aspect of life.


I agree with this.

If one of my neighbours expected me to rehome my cat because there happened to be cat poo on their garden (and they wouldn't even be sure it's from my cat), I think the level of selfishness in this is way higher than simply having a cat, letting it roam and knowing that there's a possibility it might poo on someone's garden.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jaycee9 said:


> To be honest I don't think she does care. She took a dislike to me when I moved here and had a go at my daughter telling her she had better not be playing loud music. That was before I moved in. My daughter wasn't even moving into the house as she lives with her boyfriend, she was only helping me. :001_rolleyes:


Then she's just a bitter nutter. Next time she dumps poo on your porch, put it into a small paper bag. Carry it to her porch. Light it on fire. Run away, giggling madly.:thumbup:


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem with my neighbours, at the time I had 3 cats in a house with a shared garden. My neighbour started to blame my cats for everything from dead pigeons, bin bags broken in to and poo everywhere. He was always really confrontational about it but I'd apologise, clear it up but I'd always point out that there are alot of cats in the area, including strays and a rogue badger. This apparently wasn't good enough for him so one evening he started carrying all the poo from the garden over to my door step, he was marching back and forth throwing it at my door. Because I was on my own it was a bit frightening and I did phone the local police station. They came and had a chat with me and then the neighbour, I don't know what they said to him but from then on I kept the cats indoors and let him know I was doing that. It did make me laugh though how the poo problem didn't stop and being the spiteful little madam I am I put out a particularly attractive bin bag which our resident badger dutifully broke into and spread the contents over the entire garden :thumbup:.
It could be a good idea to try this yourself (not the bin bag though!), maybe let your neighbour know that you'll be keeping your cats indoors for a couple of weeks and see if the problem stops for her. Or if you think she might not be willing to admit she's wrong, you could keep them inside without telling her then pay her a visit and ask if she still has a problem, if yes then it obviously isn't your cats doing it and you'll have the proof to point that out.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

jaycee9 said:


> So I follow them about every time they go out in the very odd occasion that they might poo in a garden? If I done that then it just might be me that ends up getting charged with trespassing or worse. That's just not practical on this planet. :thumbdown:


I wasn't aiming at at you in particular, I'm aiming it at anyone who lets their cats mess in other people's gardens. You wouldn't like it if my dogs came and left a large pile in your garden, would you? 

You can keep your cats indoors, train them to use a litter tray, or keep them confined to your own land.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i'm a 'keep the peace' type 
give the awkard one a cheapy low impact water pistol -suggest/supply orange peel - stateing that you know(honest guv ) your cats hate it!!! 
they think its power so...hopefully will leave it there

if more extreme , you could try keeping yours in for a fortnight ( wouldnt work with mine...)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

No matter how nutty, or rude or just plain _wrong_ your neighbour is.....I would try to speak to them and offer some suggestions as to how to keep cats out of their gardens as some have mentioned above. At least this way she will hopefully feel less aggrieved about the whole situation and you lessen the chance of her doing something really unpleasant or harming the cats.
I say this as someone who had 4 free roaming cats for many years, in a neighbourhood of many more cats. I really hardly found any cat poop in my own garden but did know that catless neighbours had something of an issue. It is only now that my gang are confined to my own garden that I get to see just how much poop they produce over the course of a week  and given that mine eat a lot of raw and therefore produce less than the average cat it really is quite a volume of the stuff.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> This might be an extremistic cat lover point of view, but... If cats in the UK have the legal right to roam, then I think people who don't want them in their gardens should themselves take care of that and not blame the owners, ie cat proof their garden so no cats from the outside can climb in. If there are a lot of cats roaming around in a neighbourhood it is very likely that there are also strays among them, so there will always be cat poo in people's gardens, whether it's by their neighbour's cat or not.


Good grief, no I don't consider it extremist just downright selfish & ignorant. We have one neighbour that boots her cats outside all the time, why have them as they are never in the house. One has ventured into my back garden, it doesn't now having learned my dog will probably kill it if he gets hold of it. Stupid behatch owner reckons I should keep my dog on a lead so he can't chase it .............. in my own garden you crazy bint 

Where I live its a private drive & the road is unadopted therefore it is not a public highway and should I be minded to I could let my dog wander round off lead, free to crap in the neighbours front gardens. I know my rights so stuff to how the neighbours would feel, he would just be doing what dogs do so surely they should just accept it???



smokeybear said:


> They have no such thing.
> 
> http://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/documents/cat_care_leaflets/EG10-Catsandthelaw.pdf
> 
> I am not a cat owner, and my garden is cat proof, if any cat decided to visit, it would be a one way trip as my dogs do not tolerate them.................


Interesting - why are so many owners then under the impression of this "right to roam". Maybe owners should take heed of the bit about the cats right to be free from injury, myself and the 2 other neighbours have dogs so the one with cats is not following a duty of care for their safety letting them loose to risk injury from the dogs


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the point is that this woman wasn't dealing with the situation very well and no matter how annoying your cats are she would get a warning from the ASB team if you reported it. 
And dog owners are no angels either, of which I'm also a member. I have a dog/dogs leaving me lovely piles of joy on my front lawn as its open but even though I have a fair idea of who it could be nothing would make me put that poo on their doorstep. I have no proof its their dog and it could also be any of people who walk past on their walkies. If somebody came to my door accusing my cats of pooing in their garden then theres nothing to stop me from accusing their dog of pooing in mine. Unfortunatley for me I can either have a private word with the 20 or so people that walk their dog outside my house or I can just grow a hedge (which I'm doing). As unfair as it may be I think if you don't want the animals in your garden then you should proof it in some way theres no point making enemies with your neighbours.
And does anyone know who I can blame for the fox that keeps leaving corpses in my garden!


----------



## amandael (Mar 16, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> If one of my neighbours expected me to rehome my cat because there happened to be cat poo on their garden (and they wouldn't even be sure it's from my cat), I think the level of selfishness in this is way higher than simply having a cat, letting it roam and knowing that there's a *possibility* it might poo on someone's garden.


(my bold)

I know what you are saying. We all have to put up with a bit of poo in our lives. But how about when its not just a *possiblity*, but a very definite ?

If someone has a cat in the flat, but no garden and no litter tray and the neighbour's small garden is just below the flat, the cat is going to think is his personal loo, I think that is pretty selfish.

I know its an extreme example. I know its NOT anyone on here....... so no personal criticism etc etc.

They could have had a litter tray but maybe did not want to deal with cat poo !!!!!!!!!! Not a very good stance in discussions. And probably why rehoming was the answer in this case.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Well after cleaning up a bucket load of cat crap, washing my front door and door step down with bio wahing liquid, my dog vomiting from I assume ingesting cat crap, yes sadly it is a delicacey to dogs, I have just gone out to buy rolls of chicken wire. It is all over my flower beds, under my gates and I have ordered strips for the top of the fences, and I have a super soaker. It is revolting my garden stinks of that horrid sour smell cats leave behind.. Why the hell the owners can not provide a sand pit for THEIR cats to use is beyond me, what else are they neglecting to do??? Poor, poor, cats....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I cleaned all the cat [email protected] from my garden yesterday and got a huge garden trug full! The garden stinks and I have a 2 yr old who wants to play out there.
It's frustrating! It's not even my cat that does it. Maybe I should start letting him outdoors to chase them off! (though I doubt he'd be very effective)


----------



## jaycee9 (Jan 8, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> I wasn't aiming at at you in particular, I'm aiming it at anyone who lets their cats mess in other people's gardens. You wouldn't like it if my dogs came and left a large pile in your garden, would you?
> 
> You can keep your cats indoors, train them to use a litter tray, or keep them confined to your own land.


Dogs do occasionally poo in my garden as it's on the dog walking route. I clean it up and move on. Most owners in my area are responsible for their dogs.

Also, maybe I didn't make myself clear but my cats do use a litter tray, inside and outside which they have access to all the time but if they are caught short........can happen to anyone! That's why I'm so peed off at this woman as I provide adequate toilet facilities for my cats and know they use all the trays. As for keeping them in, they are way too long in the tooth for that and would find a way out one way or another. In saying that they do spend most of their time indoors or in the garden if the weather is nice.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

one of the many reasons why i am glad my cats have a large enclosure.
one of my neighbours, when i got my last kittens troy and torre, said that i should have a license for my enclosure. i replied by saying, at least it was better than my cats peeing and pooing in his garden. he shut up after that


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> one of the many reasons why i am glad my cats have a large enclosure.
> one of my neighbours, when i got my last kittens troy and torre, said that i should have a license for my enclosure. i replied by saying, at least it was better than my cats peeing and pooing in his garden. he shut up after that


If I was to change my mind and decide to get cats again I am beginning to think this is the route I would take now* IF*..


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Whatever happened to good manners? If a neighbour has a problem do they not have the decency to knock on a door and discuss the cause of it? It may well be the OP's cat that that was the culprit but regardless of that to dump cat poo on her doorstep was totally wrong. If my cat causes a neighbour a problem I'd be quite happy to discuss it and try to rectify it - pay for cat repellent or clear it up etc.

But if they just dumped cat poo on my doorstep without any direct proof it was my cat causing the problem I'd be tempted to take a dump on their doorstep. I let my cat out and she spends 90% (or more) of the time in our garden (and she either poo's there or in her litter tray) but occasionally she goes for a wander for 15 - 20 mins. I accept natures risks (fox, dog off a leash etc) and traffic (she doesn't go on roads) while she's doing this, however if anyone was to deliberately harm her or set dogs on her I'd react as if it was any other family member they were trying to harm. I tolerate other peoples kids littering or making noise and have to put up with dog poo on my front lawn (no fence at the front where I am) so why is it wrong for me to expect a little tolerance for my cat?


----------



## Deathsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

Might I suggest you give the neighbour some samples of your cats poo so they can compare them with the ones they are finding.
If they find some of your cats poo then they can contact you to come and clean it up.

The above is a joke by the way 
My real suggestion is to get 2 tons of manure delivered to their house,then they will have something to moan about !!!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly? I think you should attempt to resolve this amicably. Feuds with neighbours can escalate and become very unpleasant. Even if the neighbour was wrong by not speaking to you directly, but dumping poo at your front door, it would be best to approach her in a positive way and say something like "I would just like to ask you if it is you putting cat poop at my front door. I am disappointed because I would have liked to have thought that you would speak to me directly about any problems you may be having with my cats". Often a reasonable consciliatory approach goes a long way to creating better relations. I had the same problem with a grumpy old man of a recluse neighbour. When I first had my cats, I did not have a catproofed garden and my neighbour accused my cats of pooing on his lawn. It didn't help pointing out that i was likely not them because they hated him and his wife, but it was probably other neighbourhood cats. In any case, it bothered me, so that was one of the reasons I put up catproofing. needless to say, his cat poo problem did not stop (much to my delight) - in fact it got worse because my cats no longer could "patrol" - and he ended up catproofing his garden too! Is it not possible to curfew your cats at night at least? I find this helps, especially as neighbourhood cats move around more freely at night and do most of the pooping then.


----------

